

Ask HN: CSS typography resources - mgkimsal

Are there are resources out there which act like the layout grids and resources, but focus on fonts and stylings?<p>The YUI grid tool, 960 grids and others all give good resources for layout, and I've seen a number of tools that help with color selections, providing a palette of colors that 'work' together.  I've not seen anything that provides a similar 'pre-fab' approach to fonts and font stylings.<p>There's probably something out there, I just can't find it.  Any pointers?
======
fhirzall
What about this? <http://www.typetester.org/>

~~~
mgkimsal
Looks like a nice cool tool - thanks!

I was looking more for already done sets rather than having to do my own, but
this may certainly help develop my own faster.

------
iamdave
Hrm, that's a very good question and an excellent idea.

